# Helper Springs



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever used any kind of helper springs?

Im looking into something like this:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...tom-0/p-2005984/N-111+10714+600009172/c-10614

Or maybe one of these:
http://www.jcwhitney.com/autoparts/...refId-600009172/N-111+10714+600009172/c-10614

Its going to go on a 99 tacoma. Im not happy with how bad the back sags with any kind of load. Also the amount of axle wrap under acceloration. Any one with experience with this?


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## LDA (Oct 12, 2005)

Timbrens are always a good choice, do a search you will find lots of information


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

what are you putting them on and what are you trying to do? If it's a 1/2 ton go with what LDA suggested! Many posts on this subject:redbounce


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Like it says above its a 99 tacoma

I considered teimbrens but they only help with sag. Im looking to reduce axle wrap too.


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey why don't you ask Maine snomans--Same truck he's installing timbrens--see what made him go this way! I'm bad missed that 99 tundra on first post


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

lol no problem


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

The full time helpers are a great way to go if you are hauling heavy loads often, but for the money and performance, Timbrens are hard to beat.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Timbrens only help you not sag as much with a load as they are just bigger bumpstops. To increase spring load go with the full timer helpers.

If your truck can handle what you plan on doing then go with timbrens. If you want to add more weight and not worry about a spring breaking under the stress go with the helpers. Timbrens will not help your load ability helper springs will.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

my father in law added the helpers to an old Ranger long bed that he hauls firewood with .....it added about 50% more weight capacity..... worked great!!!

Derek


----------



## alamarc (Oct 12, 2005)

Yeah i thought about timbrens but that will only help with sag. I also want to reduce axle wrap and adding on to the springs will help. I think thats what im going to do.


----------

